# The babies are on their way... (Morning Glory Kidded)



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I have two does in the kidding barn tonight... Hopi (day 145) and Strawberry (day 144) so my uninterrupted full nights of sleep are over for awhile. As I am now on baby watch! I have the baby monitors on and will be doing periodic checks during the night until they kid. I noticed Hopi was very vocal and affectionate today, her ligaments are going but not gone. And I put Strawberry in there because her udder just blossomed today, almost doubled in size. I am having a hard time finding her ligaments, but they are slighty there after much searching.

So I should have some babies very soon! Most likely within the next 48 hours I am guessing unless things should progress faster than I am expecting. Has been known to happen before. As last year I thought for sure that I had at least another day or two with my one doe, went down 3 hours later and she was streaming. Two hours after that we had babies on the ground. So just to be safe, they are settled into the kidding barn for the night.

I will keep everyone updated as we get closer. I am so excited for the first babies of the season!!! :leap: 

Wish us luck... although I have done this so many times I am still a "Nervous Nelly"... :worried:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Can't wait to see the little ones!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Thank you! I will be sure to post pictures as babies arrive. :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Tina! I hope they don't make you wait too long.....I need a baby fix, mine aren't due til March!

Prayers for a healthy , happy and fast delivery of :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: VERY SOON!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Sounds like we have does due around the same time. :baby: :baby: hoping for healthy kids and safe kiddings for ya.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

haha mine arent even bred yet Liz!

You all who are kidding in this cold weather -- I do not envy you at all brrrrr


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Just remember Stacey...Trob and Tina are far enough South that they can do "cold" weather kiddings! We're stuck with the way too cold Northern weather this time of year!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Goodluck!

We'll be having March kids here.

We tried to plan it right for Jan-Feb. kids but with the girls getting coccidia and then the boys being a bit slow...things just didn't work out. Maybe next year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

happy go lucky.... kidding.......  :dance:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Thanks everyone! I am keeping my fingers crossed all goes well. I will try to post pictures tomorrow of the maternity moms.

Kelebek - Thank you I will be sure to post pictures as babies arrive.

Liz - Thank you and my I would love to have some :girl: :girl: :girl: last time it was a buck season. I am due for some doe kids!

Stacey - The weather is usually in the high 60's this time of the year down here in SC. Last 2 years at X-mas we were wearing short sleeve shirts it was that warm. Now this year it has been unusally cooler and has been in the 50's and rainy.

Trob - yep I saw your post, I am wishing you nothing but text book kiddings & healthy babies too!

fcnubian & Toth - Thank you so much! I appreciate the lucky thoughts. I am nervous as always about the upcoming kiddings... I just want everything to go perfect with healthy babies and mommas! :dance:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

How exciting! Can't wait to see those fuzzy little ones! Keep us posted and get lots of pics when they're born!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Ooooh how exciting! I can hardly wait to see!

I have Hope due for mid February, I am soo excited. Maybe I can put up some pooch pics soon, she hasn't had any heats since the breeding and has gained some weight, so here's hoping for at least one doeling!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Good luck!!! Hope you get lots of healthy babies soon! You sure are going to be a busy bee! Try to stay warm, its freezing out there this AM.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Any babies yet? I have to wait for February to get here before mine start their kidding season  . I'm hoping for lots of color-but being my luck i'll probably just have to settle for some nice looking creme colored kids ;-).


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Good luck! One of my best friends is on your buckling waiting list...so I'm keeping a close eye LOL!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

How exciting. I hope you have very happy healthy uneventful deliveries with beautiful babies. (of course they will be beautiful, aren't all the babies beautiful)? :wahoo: :slapfloor:
We start kidding the first of January. Talk about COLD, but we seem to have healthier babies when they are born in the cold, they have to be strong right off the bat. 
HUUUUMMMM, I wonder if that is why we have never had a sick goat? Maybe that is a good reason to live in this freezing cold. (maybe I can convince myself :greengrin: )


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Can't wait to see what your does have! :clap: :leap:  :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Oh!!! I can't wait!!!! Keep us updated!! Hopi and Strawberry are so pretty!! I noticed that Warpaint is due this month as well!!! CAN'T WAIT to see what babies she has :girl: :girl:!!!

I probably shouldn't even look when you post pics of the kids..... WAY too tempting..... WAY WAY too tempting!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Nothing Yet... but they are slowly progressing. I am going to be putting Warpaint in the kidding barn tonight with Hopi & Strawberry. Warpaint has been worrying me as she seems to be the most along and just hit day 140. I was hoping she would hold out until the safety mark and she did! This doe is miserable and moans and groans with every moment she makes. She may just beat out Hopi if she continues as she is. She has been losing mucus all day, and it is sort of amber colored. So we will be keeping a closeful watch on her.

Thanks again everyone... I so appreciate your support. With 5 does, (that's right I said 5 does) all to kid within the next week I am going to need it! It is going to be a long week that's for sure. :coffee2:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

5?!? :shocked:

I feel bad for you lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

yikes thats a lot of kidding happening at once!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Sounds like what I am going to go through in March if everyone settled! Aghhhh!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Don't I know it now. :worried: They are spaced out over a two week period, but the ones that I thought would have kidded by now have not. So they are going to be grouped closely together. Thankfully I have my 2 daughters to help and take shifts. I could never do it on my own, well I probably could but I would be a walking Zombie by the end. :coffee2:

And we have another new barn now "maternity barn" just for the occasion. :thumbup:

I tried to group all my kiddings in groups of 5 this year.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Cool Keep us posted.

I have 4 due right about the first week of Jan, then I will have a flood of them after that. Like Feb. I will be having 9 due. that is if the buck got them when he got out, other wise it will be a little slower and it will go until like April. I reall y do not know who all is Pregnant. I guess I will wait and see.

WOW good thing I do NOT like surprises. :shocked:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Ooooohhh... babies babies babies! I love babies!  Put me on your waiting list for a Glory and Zen doe.  I knowwww that conformation and health are the most important things, but I've been looking and looking for a red or brown doe for quite some time now. Cou clair is also gorgeous! I love moonspots, but I already have moonspots, belted, and a bit of roaning in my other does/bucks. I have buckskin, too... love DARK buckskin.  Ok who am I kidding... I love them ALLLLLLLLLLL but I do want to add a chocolate brown or a red doe to the herd. Haha!

I bet you must be soooooo excited. keep us posted on what's going on, and I hope you take lots of pics! (love the "belly" pics on your website!) I have my first babies due the end of this month, if Kadabra turns out to be REALLY pregnant like I think she is. Then I have two more does to follow her in January and another in February. I can't wait!

Angie


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Just think of all the babies you'll be able to snuggle when your done [email protected]


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Just wanted to give an update - Looks as though our first doe to kid will be Strawberry as she is in labor. It is early labor with mild contractions at this point, so I am thinking we have hours and hours to go... it is going to be a long night. :coffee2: 
I really thought Hopi or Warpaint would beat Strawberry to the punch, but they like to prove me wrong! 
I should have babies sometime tonight or early morning! :leap: My kidding season has officially begun!!! :thumbup:

I am hoping to have baby pictures to share by morning.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Woo Hoo!!! I can't wait.

I will be up for a few more hours - so keep me posted - and ALL day tomorrow I will be home.

My cell is 509.499.5828 if you get bored, I mean delierious, I mean bored - LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Awesome!! Can't wait to see what ya get! Took a look at your website... you have some gorgeous goats! Love Warpaint! She is really somethin! Oh and guess what!?!.... We have full brother bucks! Your Buttin' Heads Kiwi Sunrise and my Buttin' Heads Irish Heartbreakr. My buck isn't out of the same kidding, but they have the same sire and dam. Neat!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

my goodness Tina, I can't wait to see those doelings! Healthy and fast kidding wishes headed south to you and Strawberry!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

YAY!! Babies are certainly on their way!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Strawberry is doing fine, still progressing but slowly. I am going to turn up the monitor and try and get some sleep. I don't think it is going to happen in the next 4 hours as the contractions do not seem near hard enough. She didn't want to be alone though as she screamed when I left her kidding stall. So I placed her best friend Sister in there with her and she was much more content with her. Sister is a big ole sweetheart of a doe and was comforting Strawberry enough that Strawberry settled down to rest.
It was so sweet that I had to snap a picture before heading back up to the house.









Just look how Sister lies up on the bench looking over Strawberry... 

I will update everyone in the morning or sooner if things start progressing faster.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Firestone - You can send me your contact info by email or pm it to me if you are serious about a doe from Morning Glory. Thanks! 

KW Farms - Thanks for the kind words about my goaties! yes Warpaint seems to catch everyones eye. That's really cool about Kiwi & Heartbreakr, I would love to see a picture of him if you have one.

Allison - Thank you so much for the phone number... that was so very kind of you. I will be sure to call if I need too. :thumbup:

Liz, Sweet Goats, Amos, Brandi, Chelsey, and everyone else... Thanks and i will be sure to post picutres when the babies arrive!

Right now I am going to try and get some sleep so I am not too exhausted as this is just the start of things to come! :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

I hope she has made some progression for you, and you have a very special girl there with her, Sister looks as though she enjoys being the "comforting" midwife!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

It's morning! Updates??


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

I hope Tina is out playing with the new babies.

So did you get any sleep at all??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

I hope she's given you some :girl: :girl: ! :thumb:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Sorry, no babies yet folks. This is my first kidding with Strawberry and apparently she is going to live up to the "Does Code of Honor"... as all she did last night was lose her mucus plug. This morning she is chipper than ever, eating, browsing, and seems okay. So I guess we are not quite there yet? :shrug:

Just what are these does waiting on? I have 3 does in the "maternity barn" and they are now on day 147, 146, 141, and I still have no babies. last season they averaged day 144 for me. 
I guess they are going to make me earn this group of babes.

If anything should change in the next 24 hours I will let you know...Until then I am still playing the waiting game. :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

:hair:

I know the feeling, but don't let them fool you. As soon as you let your guard down they are going to pop them out.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

I had a Doe do that the beginning of this year... they all waited together... you can look at the animal nursery on my website to see how many babies I had born at one time :shocked: They were born the beginning of February!

I hope she gives you babies soon! I will keep a check for pics :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Well, it sounds like they just might go to the 150 day. :coffee2: So get that coffee ready.

I have to say I always prefer them to be at the 150 day. :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

I am just checking in before going to the barn. I am off today - so if you call and I don't answer - leave a message and I will call you right back. I don't answer numbers I don't recognize.... I wait for them to leave a message first - hehehe!

Anyway - I looked at your website last night and found warpaints son - OH MY [email protected]@@@@@@@ :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: If she has another kid like that - I think I might be looking into shipping costs!!!!!!!! Let me know PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Where are those babies . . . :scratch:

Oh I can hardly wait until February . . .


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*



kelebek said:


> Anyway - I looked at your website last night and found warpaints son - OH MY [email protected]@@@@@@@ :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


That's what I said! :drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Come on girls, have those babies! Yes this year my girls averaged earlier too. I only had one go on 144 though, none before that. Most were around 145-146.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

the little buggers! :angry:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

I have crappy pics of Heartbreakr, I haven't had him long so haven't been able to get any good ones yet. But here's one.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

That's funny that you two (Kylee and Tina) have bucks from the same breeding. Poppy Patch farm in WA also have a buck from that same breeding too.  That pair must always have some nice bucks or something. 

Oh, I just looked at Poppy Patch and they have the littermate brother to your buck, Kiwi. Small world.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Oh yeah, I saw that too on Poppy's website. Buttin' Heads must really like that cross. I know I just love Heartbreakr!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

And to think that you all are on opposite sides of the US also!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Anything new Tina?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Hopi - day 148, Strawberry - day 147, Warpaint -day 142, Sister - day 140, Morning Glory - day 140 And yet still no babies. :hair:

Some of them are walking around looking as though they might explode at any moment. Everyday I think this has to be the day, and then the hours come and go and still no babies. Just what are these does waiting for. I swear they all got together and said "okay now here is what we are going to do, lets all of us hold out until the same day and then all start screaming for mom all at that exact same moment!" "We can watch her go into a panic and completely snap and go insane...hahahahah"
I just know they are up to something like that. :shrug:

KW Farms - Thanks for sharing the pictures of your boy. He is very handsome! He takes after his dam in color, whereas my Kiwi takes after his sire. :wink:

Capriola - That's cool about Kiwi's brother... are you talking about "Father Christmas", I had my choice between those two brothers and went with Kiwi as I already had alot of black in my herd, but no Chamoise. 
It is a small world indeed!

Stacey - I completely agree... :angry:

Brandi & Allison - Yes Warpaints buckling was incredibly flashy and a very correct buckling. At first I retained him because he was just all that and some... but I couldn't see holding onto him when I still had his dam & sire and didn't plan on using him anytime soon. So he more or less went to the highest bidder and found a great home in CO. You wouldn't believe how many people wanted this boy. :roll: Well seeing Warpaint is bred to Rocky who is my biggest moonpot producer, I am thinking the upcoming kids will be even more heavily moonspotted than Warrior was... maybe not on that black color pattern but having lots & lots of spots. Of course now that I said that, there won't be a spot on them.

Allison (kelebek) - You would have to find Brandi off for one of these kids as she is on top of the list for first choice. I have had more reservations for Warpaints kids than all of my reservations combined. Crazy how popular those spots are becoming. I have had two major breeders (I mean major top breeders try to get Warpaint from me... well she is going no where.)

Ashley (SweetGum) & Epona142 - No no no babies... they are trying to drive me insane I am telling you! :hair:

Runaround - :hair: :hair: I was being call delusional by "someone" in another post, well in a few days I will honestly be able to live up to that if I don't get kids soon. :hair:

Everyone - So what is it like to get a full nights sleep anyway? :coffee2:
If I am not on here to update within the next 24 hours then you know I snapped and went insane, and the does won and their plan worked so the people with the white coats came and dragged me away... :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Full night sleep? lol, it's nice. :wink:

But you will be able to laugh at me in about 2 months when Dorcas has me going :GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Tina, Where in Co did he go?

OH, sorry you are going :hair: but, hey we do it to ourselves don't we?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Sweetgoats - he was shipped to Brighton, CO 80603, they do not have a website, but they are "show" people, if you would like their contact info contact me privately by PM.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Fine - be that way - LOL! (but still pouting - hehehe)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

That is really Funny.

My sister lives in Brighton. No he would be to small for my big goat. I do believe I know where he is.

WOW what a small world. :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Ok - so Lori - I am going to ship a doe to you, you can take her to him for breeding, hold her for 5 months to kid so she doesn't resorb the embryos and then ship her and the kids back - k?? K!!! Thanks for volunteering - LOL!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

...pssstt... sweetgoats.. go find him, snatch him for me.. and ship him to me.. i'll pay you well.. don't tell anyone


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Tina -

So do you pull all of your kids and bottle raise? The reason I ask is because of the kid pictures. If so, do you milk mommas and feed each a seperate bottle or lam bar?

What is your protocal for kids from minute of birth on?

I am thinking about pulling a few and bottle raising on a lam bar - but not sure yet.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

OK, I will go goat nap him and I will blame it on my sister. That way no will know better. :angel2:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

I was hoping to see a post that your babies had come. :? I think they do a lot of planning and plotting amongst themselves on just about everything they do. It is like a football huddle. Ok you two kids one goes right the other goes left and distract her by looking cute. The two of us will go right up the middle and sack her getting her to drop the bucket of water all over herself. :ROFL: Hang in there you can out last them

Suellen


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*



Suellen said:


> I was hoping to see a post that your babies had come. :? I think they do a lot of planning and plotting amongst themselves on just about everything they do. It is like a football huddle. Ok you two kids one goes right the other goes left and distract her by looking cute. The two of us will go right up the middle and sack her getting her to drop the bucket of water all over herself. :ROFL: Hang in there you can out last them
> 
> Suellen


 :ROFL: :ROFL: I have never look at it like that. I do believe you are right.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Haha you guys will have a fight on your hands from his new owner I am sure. :slapfloor: They have more kids reserved so I could tell you when they will be at the airport picking up the new babes that would give you a chance to sneak in and snatch him. :shades: LOL

This is the buck everyone is talking about for those that are unsure... "Painted Warrior"









And this is Warpaint his dam...











> So do you pull all of your kids and bottle raise? The reason I ask is because of the kid pictures. If so, do you milk mommas and feed each a seperate bottle or lam bar?
> 
> What is your protocal for kids from minute of birth on?
> 
> I am thinking about pulling a few and bottle raising on a lam bar - but not sure yet.


For the most part my kids are dam raised and they are very social kids just the same. More than enough to suck on our fingers as that is what you must be seeing in the pictures.

But we do bottle raise a few that are requested as bottle babies or due to multiples (quads) or for another reason beyond our control.

I use the red Pritchard nipples, I have tried others in the past and just found these to be small enough for the mini newborns. For us they work well, but many prefer the lambar, or just plain regular human baby nipples... whichever works best for you. When I first started I tried about 5 different brands and finally decided the pritchard teats work best for us.

If I am going to bottlefeed them I do let them nurse from the dam for the first time, It just makes me feel better knowing they are getting the colostrum from the dam as needed, but I do not let them with her... I have a "baby area" to keep them seperated. I milk out some colostrum (not all of it) after I am sure everyone has had their fill for that first time, and give this to the bottle baby at least for two more feedings every 2 hours by bottle. And then I milk the dam in the morning enough to bottle feed that kid/kids for all day. 
And for the first 2 days I feed every 4 hours and offer them as much as they will take. 
Then on days 3, 4, 5, 6 & 7, I feed 4 times each day, still offering as much as they will take, with some limitations to the gluttons of course. Some would consume till they exploded. :roll: 
After they are 2 weeks old I go down to 3 times a day, and make sure they are consuming at least 4 to 6 oz. each time they eat. 
At 4 weeks old they are eating solids well so we start training them to pan feed. By placing the milk in a shallow container . They pick this up quickly by this age. We feed twice a day at this point, morning and evening until they reach weaning age.

This is just the best method for us. Many do it differently of course. But our kids seem to do very well on this schedule.

If you have any other questions or if there is something I forgot to add just ask! :thumbup:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*



> I was hoping to see a post that your babies had come. I think they do a lot of planning and plotting amongst themselves on just about everything they do. It is like a football huddle. Ok you two kids one goes right the other goes left and distract her by looking cute. The two of us will go right up the middle and sack her getting her to drop the bucket of water all over herself. Hang in there you can out last them


I am almost certain that is what they do! :ROFL: 
I have proof...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

I was just curious. More then likely I will stick with dam raising as I have been - but I have a couple that are going to try to sneak multiples in on me again - I know it - LOL!

Thanks for your info!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*



> I am almost certain that is what they do! :ROFL:
> I have proof...


 :ROFL: :help:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Tina, anything yet?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

anything yet??? You are killing me!!!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

We want to see babies! :wink:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*



> We want to see babies! :wink:


Oh so do I! :roll:

Okay Friday night update: Hopi - day 149, Strawberry - day 148, Warpaint - day 144, Sister - day 141, Morning Glory - day 141

And yet no babies. And no mistaking due dates. So you tell me, what is going on? I have this feeling they are all waiting for the same day&#8230; LOL

I am still thinking Strawberry will be the first to kid and very soon. I took some udder shots today as her udder is probably increasing faster than the others. Plus her ligaments are about gone at this point. She was acting off a bit today. So I am thinking she will be first. And in the next 24 hours. But I have been wrong before.

Strawberry's udder today at 3pm...


















Other than that not much to report. Just going :hair: &#8230; And waiting :coffee2: .


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

waiting...waiting..waiting..and then pop! We can't wait to see babies but more than anything I hope it all goes smoothly!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Geeze Tina - would you just squeez the crap out of them please!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Quote- Kelebek-Geeze Tina - would you just squeez the crap out of them please!!!
That's not a bad idea...I think we've been through this before.LOL!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Hey, not as bad as what Dawn did to me. You can't forget the Whale. :ROFL:

I sure do hope they go soon though. Strawberry's udder looks nice.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*



RunAround said:


> Hey, not as bad as what Dawn did to me. You can't forget the Whale. :ROFL:
> :ROFL:
> If my doe's do this in a week I'm gonna go crazy!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*



> Geeze Tina - would you just squeez the crap out of them please!!!


Hey it's funny you say that because today, Warpaint got herself stuck between two trees she is that large. And by the time I ran over to help her she squeezed herself through... and mucus just poured out of her. I was like all my gosh, it scared me at first, but then I thought what's the worse that could happen other than she will kid now. :idea:

But no such luck. :shrug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Keep us updated! We want kids!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Babies might be on their way... but surely not fast enough!!! Tina, I will be home all day tommorrow if you get bored while sitting out in the barn staring at does - LOL! You can always call!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Where are those babies! :angry:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

I was hoping for a baby post.
Laurel, I love the picture of the goat huddle.
Suellen


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

Oh, honestly...they are going by the code!! Sheesh!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way...1 Down~4 To Go!*

:leap: Finally our Strawberry kidded this morning around 11 am with a single buckling! It was one of the easiest kidding I have attended. He is gorgeous and looks like his sire (black & white) except he has some moonspots including one very large one on his face.

We are just thrilled with this beautiful boy and he may be a keeper coming from such awesome Caesar's Villa parents and I am more than pleased with Strawberry's udder. I haven't decided yet on whether to retain him or not.

Now I can't wait for Warpaint and Hopi to give up those babies... hopefully we get some does from them.

So it's time to meet Strawberry's new baby boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way...*

he is so adorable....congrats... :leap: :boy:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Congrats!! He's a cutie for sure


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

CUTE! Finally babies(well baby)!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

He is a cutie! I just love those easy kidders!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Woo Hoo!! Congrats on the buckling :boy: About time that one of them got the "ball rolling" so to speak for you!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Woo hoo, way to go Strawberry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Aww...congrats Tina...he sure does take after his daddy in coloring..which BTW...I just love Sharpie!! Those black/white goats are my fav


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Congrats!!! What a cutie pie!!


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

What a little sweetie! You should be very proud of him.  
Candy :sun:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Congrats! What a beautiful baby.

:stars:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Thank you so much everyone!  
I am in love with this boy already. He is such a sweetheart, and his little tail wags when I walk into the barn. He is already hopping all over me, and I love it. 
I am so impressed with the looks of him. I love this Caesar's Villa cross!

Thank again and I will be sure to keep you posted for the next up and coming kidding! :thumbup:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Ooo congrats! :stars:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

He looks, and sounds so sweet! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

got an clean pictures of the fellow? maybe on one of you many trips to the barn checking on you straglers.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

he is beautimous!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

 What a cutie!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see more pics!!! Keep us posted on everyone and congrats!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Thanks Again Everyone!  I will take some pictures this afternoon of the boy all fuzzy and dry! I am finding more and more moonspots on him now that he is dry. I hope they show up on the pictures. He is a cutie!

I am keeping my eye on Warpaint as I am thinking today will be the day! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

lets go warpaint!!!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

He is sure a handsome looking fellow, if you were to stick with the berry names, I thought of Blueberry or Boysnberry(I'm sure that's not spelled right). Hope you have more babies on the ground soon.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

He's certainly a keeper! Absolutely TOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!! Can't wait to see him dry.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Okay I got a couple pictures of him all dry today. Of course they are not set up or anything, i'll give him a few days before I put him thru that... LOL But these just show off his cuteness. 




























Still haven't come up with a name for him yet, but we are throwing some around. My daughter already suggested the "Blueberry" name but I'm just not to sure about that one. :question: i think seeing he will remain a buck, he needs something a bit more "masculine".


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

I like Boysenberry - since he will be a buck - he will have his Boys and his Berries - :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: I just crack myself up today. Can you tell I am in a mood.

Come on War Paint - Give me something to work with girl!!! LOL!

Keep us posted!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*



> I like Boysenberry - since he will be a buck - he will have his Boys and his Berries - :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: I just crack myself up today. Can you tell I am in a mood.


 :ROFL:

he is so cute......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

He's even cuter all fluffed up and dry......Allison, you certainly are in a "mood" today!

How's about "Huckleberry".....certainly masculine enough and it goes with a "berry" theme....And wow those moonspots are even more noticeable since he's dry.

How's Strawberry doing?


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

So sweet. Gotta love a baby.  Congrats!

Anna


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

he is berry beautimous.. haha


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*



> I like Boysenberry - since he will be a buck - he will have his Boys and his Berries -


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

Well we decided on Huckleberry! After looking through a list of "Berries" we saw Huckleberry and it just clicked.



> How's about "Huckleberry".....certainly masculine enough and it goes with a "berry" theme....


I wish I would have seen your post sooner, it would have saved us about an hours worth of research. :GAAH: 
But yeah Huckleberry really suits!

So welcome to the world little *"Laurel Haven SH Huckleberry"* :dance:

Strawberry is doing wonderful, being a good momma! I am up with Warpaint, she is progressing along nicely. I am hoping she waits until morning though so I can get some sleep. her ligaments are gone, nothing but mush. And she is very affectionate and vocal at the moment. :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Oh YAY!! Babies soon I hope!! ray: Come on Warpaint! I wanta see those spots!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

huckelberry.. CUTE!!!

he is adorable. i hope warpaint waits till morning.. for your sanity


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

He is very handsome! Congratulations!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

What a great name for a adorable baby. He looks like he will be so SPOILED. :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Good name.

Lets go Warpaint lets go! I hope she waited till morning for you


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Any news Tina????


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

 Here we go warpaint!!!!!

Any babies yet Tina?? I hope everything is going smoothly!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

*CONGRATS!!!!!*









SUELLEN


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 1 Down ~ 4 To Go*

Shes probably taking pictures and playing with them as we speak! Warpaint is so gorgous, so it will be very interesting to see what color those cute babies are!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 2 Down ~ 3 To Go*

Update: Warpaint kidded last night... It is a buck year here at Laurel Haven as she gave us twins bucklings. :roll: But I still can't complain because these boys are adorable.  They are both moonspotted and one boy looks just like Warpaint but with even more moonspots than mom and of about every color possible. The other boy is very unique looking and does have several gray random moonspots.

Warpaint had a very hard labor which seemed to last forever. She exhausted herself so i had to go in and pull out the first baby. The second one came easily after, but was weak for a while afterwards. But he is doing great now! All kids and momma are doing very well and even got to go outside for a bit today as it was in the 60's.

So here they are... introducing Warpaints boys!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 2 Down ~ 3 To Go*

Oh they are adorable!! Congrats!!  :stars:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 2 Down ~ 3 To Go*

Tina!!!
They are mind-boggling beautiful!! That is great!

They might need a gender change though. lol. Sorry you didn't get a girl, but those two are so adorable either way.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 2 Down ~ 3 To Go*

They are both soooo cute!!! I  the second boy, so, so handsome!!! :drool:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 2 Down ~ 3 To Go*

:stars:

They are both exceptional! I hope my friend gets the one she's got her fingers crossed about ('cause then, next season...I'll be moving all MY goats to HER breeding pen!)...

Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 2 Down ~ 3 To Go*

Oh Tina - they are beautiful!!!

I love the second one - so when are you shipping - LOL!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... 2 Down ~ 3 To Go*

they are CUTE!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

Thanks everyone!  I love these boys... but where oh where are my does? :shrug:

Maybe Hopi has them as she is up next to kid, well actually she is very overdue at the moment. She is doing great, (eating well and seems in high spirits), other than looking like she is going to bust at the seams, I am starting to worry. Where are those babies... I am just praying everything is okay. ray:

helmstead - I am just waiting to hear back from someone on my waiting list that was above your friend (KB), and if they turn him down, she is the next person I will be in contact with. I already talked to her (KB) as she called me 10 minutes after I published his picture. I know she really wants him. :dance: I told her I would let her know asap. :thumbup:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

:drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

What beauties!!! Congratulations! Love that buckskin's markings!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

Oh wow,,,they are so so flashy!! I LOVE that second buckling!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

so cute.....awwww..........


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

:leap: I hear (KB) got her greatest wish! Woo hoo! :clap: Awesome! There will be a welcome wagon when that lil man comes to GA! :dance:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

Oh wow love the colorful boys. Congrats


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

i like the first one.. the tan one.. he is beautimous


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

Tina, even though they are boys, Warpaint did an excellent job "cookin" them....they are gorgeous! Congrats.....and Hopi will give you triplet doelings(I HOPE)


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

So beautiful, so sweet. Congrats! :clap:

Anna


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

How are your girls doing today? I missed the birth announcments due to our internet being down.. :sigh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

I love the first one. What adorable babies.

OK, now i am really starting to get excited to get my own babies.

I was hoping I would get this darn cast off before kidding season starts because I have pins sticking out of my toes and it is really hard to do anything without tapping them, but NNNOOOO the Dr said I have to have them in until the second week of Jan. 
(I should have several babies by then :hair: )


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

Thank you everyone! :grouphug: They are almost too cute to be boys... LOL

I love them both, but the tan buckling just has a presence about him that makes him seem so noble. he is a VERY correct dairy buck, and he moves beautifully too. But then the other boy sure does catch your eye with all those spots.

helmstead - yep (KB) is more than excited to be getting her boy. I love when my customers are this excited about their new baby. She already has a name suggestion for him too that is very fitting. She said she is going to be throwing a "homecoming party" for him when he arrives... LOL He is going to have a great home! :thumbup:

Hopi has been nesting all night, her pen was torn up bad when I went down this morning. And she is a bit grouchy today... she is so close I just expect her to pop. :shocked:

Sister is getting there, this will be her FF at almost 4 years old so we are not sure of her prekidding habits. It is so odd seeing her sport a big ole udder. I love it and am so excited she is finally going to be a momma. I want to be with her every step of the way when she kids.

Morning Glory lost her mucus plug last night, and she is very sunken in today. She usually eats like a trooper, but today she is more picking at her feed than anything. not goobling it down to the point of almost chocking like usual. :roll: So she is getting close.

last night when i checked on them they were all moaning and groaning and you can tell that all three are so close to kid now. I gave them a speech that "although I want babies very very bad, I do not want them all at the same moment. Please spread them out so I am not running around from doe to doe in a panic... PLEASE" 
Well they all looked up at me like "yeah right, that is our plan to watch you go :hair: as we all go into labor within minutes apart." LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

Good Luck with all of that Tina! I hope they do spread out a bit for you!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Warpaint Kidded)*

Come on now Tina, you must know you've just jinxed it by telling them that! You know that now they'll all have to deliver at the same time. Good luck! Hope you get lots of doelings! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

Hopi's doeling... 









Sister's doeling...









Both kiddings didn't go so well, instead of opening old wounds as this will be hard for me to write it all again so you can read the details on my other thread that explains it all... Need help! Birth Problem

Thanks :grouphug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

They are precious! I am so sorry for all of the losses, but atleast you got these beautiful babies and the mom's are doing well. :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

They're stunningly gorgeous Tina. I'm so sorry about all the trouble you had to go through to get these two gorgoeus girls. I'm so glad that these were girls. :hug: I hope this is the end of your troubles. I truly do. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

gorgeous! striking!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

What beautiful babies. Congratulations.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

congrats ......on your beautiful babies.....so precious.....  :hug:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

Awwwwwww... they are so beautiful. Congrats on the little girls, and so sorry for your other losses. HUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGS


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

Such little Beauties! And they look very healthy Tina! Hope Morning Glory gives you girls just as striking as these 2!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

Oh my that doeling is gorgeous - go ahead and package her up


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

I have been watching this, haven't had time to post, but you have been in my thoughts and prayers and I know your does are aware of the grit and determination it took for you to see them safely through their ordeals. I have read that 95% of goat births are uneventful, sorry this kidding was amoung that sad 5%.

Beautiful kids, it may take a little for you to recover...I'll be praying that the rest of your girls deliver safely without all this drama!

I started my fall kiddings with a c-section (live buckling) and a stillbirth (another doe), I was so distraught...but, I focused on the kids I had (2 more does kidded safely), and I got through it. You had so much more trouble then I, it makes me feel a little silly, in retrospect.

:hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

Your website says that MG kidded with twin bucklings? How did that delivery go? Too bad it wasn't doelings. Congratulations though!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

Yes, Morning Glory kidded at 4 am this morning with twin bucklings! Both have blue-eyes and one is a cou-clair. I will post pictures later this afternoon.
This was the easiest kidding of the season. It was about as perfect of a kidding as it could be. I was so thankful for this kidding and the ease of it all after the last two. I didn't care one bit that they were boys, I was just thrilled that it went so well. :thumbup:

So I am done for awhile and get to enjoy my 5 bucklings & 2 doelings for a month before Eowyn is up next to kid. 

Pictures of the bucklings coming soon! :wink:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: The babies are on their way... (Hopi & Sister Kidded)*

OH Tina, That is Wonderful news. :thumbup: Glad all went well and can not wait to see those boys. I do not know how you can top the cuteness of the other ones. They are all adorable.

:stars: :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! What a great gift to you! A nice EASY kidding with healthy kids! :stars:


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats on the bouncing baby boys!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad all went well....and can't wait to see those boys. 2/5 isn't too awfully bad...Eowyn will surely match that "offset" :wink:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Here are the pictures of the "boys" as promised.

Cou Clair w/ blue eyes









Dark Buckskin w/ blue eyes









Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwww very cute!!!! So glad this kidding went so well. I was sure hoping MG would kid better than the last two.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, they are so precious!!  That cou clair buckling is just too cute for words!!! Me want. . . . :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That little bucksin is just gorgeous!! His brother is a cutie too...but boy that buckskin is just really beautiful! WAY TO GO MORNING GLORY!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

So handsome, so precious. :stars: 

Enjoy these little guys. Give Morning glory a snuggle for us. 

Anna


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awww...those boys are adorable.....  congrats..... :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, Tina! They are ALL GORGEOUS!!!!! :shocked: :drool: 

I am so sorry about the complications though! :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So sweet!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank You!  
All the kids are thriving and momma's are doing very well! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is terrific news...Tina.....So glad to hear ....they are doing well....  :leap: :hug:


----------

